# Anime and furry fandom



## Kellie Gator (Apr 29, 2010)

Another attempt at me asking the fandom silly questions. But this is something that's kind of come to my attention.

Am I the only one who's noticed that anime plays a bigger part in this fandom than western cartoons do? If the answer is yes, than never mind. Anyway, not only are the fandoms similar, it just seems that more furs watch anime than western cartoons nowadays, and almost every furry artist out there (or at least every furry artist I know of) has been greatly influenced by the anime art style.

It's kind of weird since most people think of, you know, Disney and Looney Tunes when anthropomorphic animals are brought up. Discuss.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 29, 2010)

I blame the internet, and weeaboos...

And especially Gwen Stefani :roll:


----------



## Zseliq (Apr 29, 2010)

Yaoi. :3


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 29, 2010)

GummyBear said:


> Yaoi. :3


I can't believe I tried to escape the fandom by looking at that shit when I was younger. That's like escaping Guantanamo Bay by hiding in Auschwitz.


----------



## Zseliq (Apr 29, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I can't believe I tried to escape the fandom by looking at that shit when I was younger. That's like escaping Guantanamo Bay by hiding in Auschwitz.



 You should read Vibrator Company. It's the best. :3


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 29, 2010)

GummyBear said:


> Yaoi. :3


 which one is that...guessing from what you said it must be the guy on guy stuff D:


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 29, 2010)

GummyBear said:


> You should read Vibrator Company. It's the best. :3


No thanks, Gravitation was bad enough... well, the manga was kind of funny, but still retarded and the anime was terrible even by animu standards. I am not going back to anime, whether it's yaoi or anything else.


south syde dobe said:


> which one is that...guessing from what you said it must be the guy on guy stuff D:


Yeah, I thought everyone on the net knew that.


----------



## Zseliq (Apr 29, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> which one is that...guessing from what you said it must be the guy on guy stuff D:


Yaoi: MalexMale
Yuri: FemalexFemale (I read this too but not so much)
Het: MalexFemale



Kellie Gator said:


> No thanks, Gravitation was bad enough...  well, the manga was kind of funny, but still retarded and the anime was  terrible even by animu standards.


Gravitation sucks balls. I have never seen the attraction to it.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 29, 2010)

GummyBear said:


> Yaoi: MalexMale
> Yuri: FemalexFemale (I read this too but not so much)
> Het: MalexFemale


 
Yea I got it now.


Kellie Gator said:


> Yeah, I thought everyone on the net knew that.


 I don't look at either so I always tend to forget which one is which, I like anime but I never look at porn with said anime :\


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 29, 2010)

I don't see how anime guys can be hot in general. Why not real guys?


----------



## Zseliq (Apr 29, 2010)

Real guys can be hot, too.


----------



## Redregon (Apr 29, 2010)

in b4 weeabo rant on how western culture is shitty and eastern culture is AWESOMME!

but yeah, i'll admit i had some influence from eastern styles of art... Sailor moon was my bitch back in the day. not because of anything like it being better than western (though, most western animation tended to be overly cartoony save for a few gems) but that it was something different and the story (serialized storytelling) was almost addicting.

thing is, i came to the realization that the japanese and other eastern animations/comics have their failures just as much as eastern animation/comics... just, when the industy started off, the anime and manga you'd be likely to see on our shores had a higher chance to be the good ones since it likely made a huge hit over there and i guess that the companies that brought it over saw that it could make money here too.

sadly, now that we have a lot of companies that will just ship whatever they can over here, we're starting to see more and more of the clunkers of eastern animation and comics. and of course the japanophiles are eating it up thinking that if they read JUST one more manga, they'll actually become japanese by proxy


----------



## Mentova (Apr 29, 2010)

I _hate_ anime...


----------



## Marietta (Apr 29, 2010)

Yeah, I love Anime.
Honesty speaking, I don't know of enough modern Western animation that's in good quality and has a good story to go with it, unlike with Anime.
I just generally tend to find more Anime interesting than most Western animation.

Though older Western animation like Looney Tunes is awesome and will never be beaten by any other Western show or Anime - it's just that awesome.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 29, 2010)

Dont mind me a fur that came over to the furry fandom thru Kemono/Kemonomimi


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Apr 29, 2010)

Well Japan does have those silly neko people.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 29, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Another attempt at me asking the fandom silly questions. But this is something that's kind of come to my attention.
> 
> Am I the only one who's noticed that anime plays a bigger part in this fandom than western cartoons do? If the answer is yes, than never mind. Anyway, not only are the fandoms similar, it just seems that more furs watch anime than western cartoons nowadays, and almost every furry artist out there (or at least every furry artist I know of) has been greatly influenced by the anime art style.
> 
> It's kind of weird since most people think of, you know, Disney and Looney Tunes when anthropomorphic animals are brought up. Discuss.



I was going to originally say that no it doesn't. But then I remembered the large and what seems to be an increasing number of furries with a pokemon/digimon fursona.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 29, 2010)

Hmmm maybe this has something to do with people liking japanese cartoons more....
American Cartoons:






Japanese Cartoons:


----------



## Charrio (Apr 29, 2010)

I for one am not influenced by anime as many others are, I see it as a another style good it may be but i like the classic cartoon styles way more. 

Look at NIMH or Any Disney classic so many furs copy their characters from or art styles.
I used to really like anime till the Pokemon fad happened, and everything became cookie cutter and bland other than the odd anime series all of it is just like the last one.


----------



## Redregon (Apr 29, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Japanese Cartoons:



What the, why is there so much cranberry sauce on the walls? 

... oh, wait, is this from one of those "ooh, i'm an angsty, underappreciated main character that finds the shy, mousy girl cute but has some dark deep demonic secret that threatens to tear the fabric of reality to bits" kind of anime?

seriously, if you've seen one, you've basically seen them all.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 29, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Japanese Cartoons:


OMG I loved Elfien Lied, liked the anime ending better than the manga though.


Kellie Gator said:


> Another attempt at me asking the fandom silly questions. But this is something that's kind of come to my attention.
> 
> Am I the only one who's noticed that anime plays a bigger part in this fandom than western cartoons do? If the answer is yes, than never mind. Anyway, not only are the fandoms similar, it just seems that more furs watch anime than western cartoons nowadays, and almost every furry artist out there (or at least every furry artist I know of) has been greatly influenced by the anime art style.
> 
> It's kind of weird since most people think of, you know, Disney and Looney Tunes when anthropomorphic animals are brought up. Discuss.


It's cause furry is if anime and rule 34 got drunk one night and got cartoons knocked up :V


----------



## Zseliq (Apr 29, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Hmmm maybe this has something to do with people liking japanese cartoons more....
> American Cartoons:



Fuck ya adventure time.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 29, 2010)

Redregon said:


> What the, why is there so much cranberry sauce on the walls?
> 
> ... oh, wait, is this from one of those "ooh, i'm an angsty, underappreciated main character that finds the shy, mousy girl cute but has some dark deep demonic secret that threatens to tear the fabric of reality to bits" kind of anime?
> 
> seriously, if you've seen one, you've basically seen them all.


 ...No actually its not.  Its a pic from an anime called Elfen Lied.    You should try it out.   Its one of my favorite series.....

Oh and same thing goes for american cartoons now too.  "ooh, i'm the apprenice/student/mentally challenged child who wants to become the greatest (insert thing they like here) by doing silly random shit every episode!"


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Apr 29, 2010)

Personally I find the two different fandoms very similar.

weeaboos - extreme furfags
otakukin - otherkin
cosplayers - fursuiters
porn - porn

Personally I was an anime fan before I was a furry, and I still enjoy it from time to time.  Though I'm slowly growing out of the fandom.  Mostly because the population is full of either squeely little teenage girls fauning over men that have the physical features of a sapling, or bigger assholes than what you can find in THIS fandom.

I won't lie, at my college's anime club one of the biggest douchebags in the group called furries the "lowest form of humanity" while complaining how expensive those pillow girls were and how much he wanted one.


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 29, 2010)

i have always been an anime fan but not so big until recently (meaning ive only REALLY been into it for 9 months now) but ive liked anime and furry since the first time ive seen them

but watching the entire series of trigun is what really got me into anime and to this day its still my favorite series

and i have to admit /b/ REALLY got me into furry (even tho ive always really liked it)


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Apr 29, 2010)

i look at western comics and anime


----------



## foxmusk (Apr 29, 2010)

western animation will always be worlds above anime, if you ask me. if i see one more furry that's named, like Ryusuichi-san Karimishitao, i will vomit.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 29, 2010)

Yikes, another new avatar Harley


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 29, 2010)

I thought the fandom was about all kinds of cartoon anthros, not just the Disney kind.

I like both of them (western animation and anime), personally.
Anime generally has more mature stories and more polished artwork, but western generally has better comedy and isn't so up its own ass.
They both have their strong and weak points.

Also, this...


			
				Shark_the_raptor said:
			
		

> Well Japan does have those silly neko people.


...isn't exclusive to Japan. I was a fan of cat-eared and tailed people WAAAY before I ever knew what anime was, or had ever seen it.


And I agree with Harley.
Even if you have an anime-styled character, STOP NAMING IT FAKE JAPANESE SHIT.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 29, 2010)

western cartoons are shitty to use as sex objects.

1) they're not very realistic

2) who wants to sexualize a children's cartoon?

3) they're too silly. not serious.

why anime is chosen over western.

1) it's far more adult

2) it's more realistic

3) more srs.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 29, 2010)

Relevant to western animations....I guess


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm personally not an extremely large fan of anime, though there are I few I don't mind.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 29, 2010)

I dont watch anime.

I only read it.

I only read shintaro kago and junji ito.


----------



## Ames (Apr 29, 2010)

Eh, anime is more srs-bsns type of stuff.


----------



## foxmusk (Apr 29, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> western cartoons are shitty to use as sex objects.
> 
> 1) they're not very realistic
> 
> ...



iuno zrbestfriend, i think western is REALLY hot.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 29, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> iuno zrbestfriend, i think western is REALLY hot.



though I do like plaguedogs...


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 29, 2010)

Ben 10: Alien Force :3


----------



## foxmusk (Apr 29, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> though I do like plaguedogs...



que?


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 29, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Ben 10: Alien Force :3



that is an abomination.


----------



## Satoshi (Apr 29, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> And I agree with Harley.
> Even if you have an anime-styled character, STOP NAMING IT FAKE JAPANESE SHIT.


Oh shit.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 29, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> que?









google "plague dogs" it's by the same people as "watership down"


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 29, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> that is an abomination.




Your mother


----------



## Aleu (Apr 29, 2010)

I like the plot of most anime...I guess because it HAS a plot. Most other cartoons are just that. Cartoons.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 29, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Your mother



still an abomination.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 29, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> still an abomination.



Don't care. I watch it.


----------



## foxmusk (Apr 29, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I like the plot of most anime...I guess because it HAS a plot. Most other cartoons are just that. Cartoons.



YOU KILLED MY FATHER
THE SWORD IS TOO STRONG I HAVE TO LEVEL UP
FEUDAL ERA JAPAN
KAWAII RANDOMNESS AND LARGE FACES
KAMEHAMEHA.

deep deep plot.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 29, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Don't care. I watch it.



you shouldn't watch zrcalo's mother...that's creepy.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 29, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> YOU KILLED MY FATHER
> THE SWORD IS TOO STRONG I HAVE TO LEVEL UP
> FEUDAL ERA JAPAN
> KAWAII RANDOMNESS AND LARGE FACES
> ...


 stop watching mainstream anime harley!  that stuff is usually crap like what you just said. :V


----------



## Zseliq (Apr 29, 2010)

What is a Japanese person who obsesses over American culture called? I need you smart people to tell me.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 29, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> you shouldn't watch zrcalo's mother...that's creepy.



No, watching a ugly southern creeper unbirth into his dead and recently mutated mother is creepy. I guess.


----------



## foxmusk (Apr 29, 2010)

Usarise said:


> stop watching mainstream anime harley!  that stuff is usually crap like what you just said. :V



you mean stop watching 99% of anime.

cowboy bebop is all that's different.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 29, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> you mean stop watching 99% of anime.
> 
> cowboy bebop is all that's different.


 meh fine then :V
just a small list of my favs then....  Try some of them at least :3
Wolf's Rain
Elfen Lied
Gantz
Hellsing
Berserk
Claymore
Loveless
Higurashi no koro naku ni

At the very least try Wolf's Rain. ;3


----------



## Aleu (Apr 29, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> YOU KILLED MY FATHER
> THE SWORD IS TOO STRONG I HAVE TO LEVEL UP
> FEUDAL ERA JAPAN
> KAWAII RANDOMNESS AND LARGE FACES
> ...



Of course there's going to be some stupid ones.
Inuyasha? Come the fuck on.
Kawaii faces are normally for the children...although Azumanga Daioh is freakin hilarious. Lucky Star sucks though.

Try Death Note.
Angel Sanctuary is pretty...creepy but interesting.
Soul Eater is silly and interesting.
Higurashi is just f-ing scary.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 29, 2010)

Usarise said:


> meh fine then :V
> just a small list of my favs then....  Try some of them at least :3
> Wolf's Rain
> Elfen Lied
> ...



Wolf's Rain confused the fuck out of me near the end. It's like....ok? What happened?


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 29, 2010)

Usarise said:


> At the very least try Wolf's Rain. ;3



You forgot Big-O and Blue Sub No.6


----------



## foxmusk (Apr 29, 2010)

Usarise said:


> meh fine then :V
> just a small list of my favs then....  Try some of them at least :3
> Wolf's Rain
> Elfen Lied
> ...



furries ruined wolf's rain for me,
and i used to love loveless until faggots ruined it >:C

i'm disappointed that you didn't mention trigun or cowboy bebop though.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 29, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> furries ruined wolf's rain for me,
> and i used to love loveless until faggots ruined it >:C
> 
> i'm disappointed that you didn't mention trigun or cowboy bebop though.



Hollywood might ruin Cowboy Bebop for you.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 29, 2010)

8-bit said:


> You forgot Big-O and Blue Sub No.6


so sorry   i forgot about those.... 



HarleyParanoia said:


> furries ruined wolf's rain for me,
> and i used to love loveless until faggots ruined it >:C
> 
> i'm disappointed that you didn't mention trigun or cowboy bebop though.


 Lol.  I love Wolf's Rain no matter HOW much furries fuck it up ^_^  I <3 Toboe!    ...how did faggots ruin Loveless though?

and sorry.... i was just saying my top favorites.... I love Trigun and Bebop too! :3


----------



## foxmusk (Apr 29, 2010)

Usarise said:


> so sorry   i forgot about those....
> 
> 
> Lol.  I love Wolf's Rain no matter HOW much furries fuck it up ^_^  I <3 Toboe!    ...how did faggots ruin Loveless though?
> ...



because it's all over gay things everywhere because they're gay. i hate it.

and good boy


----------



## Usarise (Apr 29, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> because it's all over gay things everywhere because they're gay. i hate it.
> 
> and good boy


 Tha just sounds weird coming from you....>.>   You dont seem like the type to hate gays.....  but w/e then  

and ty :3   do i gets a reward?


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 29, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Blue Sub No.6


I loved that show.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm reading Death Note, but to be honest I hate it. It's just not interesting to me. My favorite anime is Mnemosyne, with its gore and sex and whatnot. Then of course there's Kannazuki no Miko, omigosh I am such a freaking fangirl even though I hated the mechas. And Strawberry Panic. A must see for anyone who likes lesbians.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 29, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I loved that show.



Fuck yeah. I saw it back when toonami existed. Didn't see another bit of it until half a year ago. Wanted to, but I couldn't remember the name.

Also 80's Astro Boy and Cyborg 009


----------



## Usarise (Apr 29, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Higurashi is just f-ing scary.


i just noticed this.... Higurashi wasnt scary at all :V   I thought it was pretty entertaining though. :3



Molly said:


> I'm reading Death Note, but to be honest I hate it. It's just not interesting to me. My favorite anime is Mnemosyne, with its gore and sex and whatnot. Then of course there's Kannazuki no Miko, omigosh I am such a freaking fangirl even though I hated the mechas. And Strawberry Panic. A must see for anyone who likes lesbians.


 Eh to each his/her own then    I loved Death Note personally.
and i havent seen Mnemosyne or read Kannazuki no Miko.  They're good i take it then? :3


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 29, 2010)

the only anime that's good is akira.


----------



## Conker (Apr 29, 2010)

Molly said:


> I'm reading Death Note, but to be honest I hate it. It's just not interesting to me. My favorite anime is Mnemosyne, with its gore and sex and whatnot. Then of course there's Kannazuki no Miko, omigosh I am such a freaking fangirl even though I hated the mechas. And Strawberry Panic. A must see for anyone who likes lesbians.


Mnemosyne was pretty good, though I was expecting more blood and gore with it. Someone REALLY hyped it in that regard to the point where I was disappointed 

Death Note was okay. The second season sucked though. I'd go with Code Geass if you want something along that lines, Code Geass had better characters and the mech fighting was pretty fun.

Karas is a good six episode series.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 29, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> you shouldn't watch zrcalo's mother...that's creepy.



yes'm.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 29, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Eh to each his/her own then    I loved Death Note personally.
> and i havent seen Mnemosyne or read Kannazuki no Miko.  They're good i take it then? :3


I mean, I can understand why people like it. Damn good logic puzzles! :V

And Mnemosyne is great, although everyone freaks out because there's sex in it. But it actually ties in with the plot, rather than just being smut.
KnM is good if you can get over the Gundam-esque mecha scenes.


Zrcalo said:


> the only anime that's good is akira.


this too


----------



## foxmusk (Apr 29, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Tha just sounds weird coming from you....>.>   You dont seem like the type to hate gays.....  but w/e then
> 
> and ty :3   do i gets a reward?



i cannot stand most gay people.

and yes, my sex.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 29, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> the only anime that's good is akira.


That is an amazing movie.



Conker said:


> Mnemosyne was pretty good, though I was expecting more blood and gore with it. Someone REALLY hyped it in that regard to the point where I was disappointed
> 
> Death Note was okay. The second season sucked though. I'd go with Code Geass if you want something along that lines, Code Geass had better characters and the mech fighting was pretty fun.
> 
> Karas is a good six episode series.


Damn..... another person who likes Mnemosyne.... i need to go watch this :V

I read the manga to Death Note.... It was all good, but it did start to suck once L died....

and i loved Code Geass!    Suzaku or LeLouche?


----------



## Usarise (Apr 29, 2010)

Molly said:


> I mean, I can understand why people like it. Damn good logic puzzles! :V
> 
> And Mnemosyne is great, although everyone freaks out because there's sex in it. But it actually ties in with the plot, rather than just being smut.
> KnM is good if you can get over the Gundam-esque mecha scenes.
> ...


Gotta love logic ^_^

I dont mind sex.... As long as its done well..... I dont care if its smut or not.  The animation better damn well be good.

and I LOVED GUNDAM!   so ill like it i bet! 



HarleyParanoia said:


> i cannot stand most gay people.
> 
> and yes, my sex.


 But your herm..... so arent you supposed to be more tolerant of gays...? 

o murr~


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 29, 2010)

Usarise said:


> That is an amazing movie.




never saw it.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 29, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> never saw it.


 .... but you just said it was the only good anime...?  WTF?


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 29, 2010)

Usarise said:


> .... but you just said it was the only good anime...?  WTF?



I read it.

>:3


----------



## Usarise (Apr 29, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I read it.
> 
> >:3


 then its not anime... its manga.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 29, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I read the manga to Death Note.... It was all good, but it did start to suck once L died....



b-but Mello TwT


----------



## SirRob (Apr 29, 2010)

I think anime has just become more popular than western cartoons in general. I don't the two interests have too much of a relation to eachother, aside from the fact that they're both stylized art. 

That said, I've liked anime since before I knew about the furry fandom.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 29, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> b-but Mello TwT


 SCREW MELLO AND HIS CHOCOLATE TOO! >:V


----------



## Aleu (Apr 29, 2010)

Usarise said:


> SCREW MELLO AND HIS CHOCOLATE TOO! >:V



-cries-


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 29, 2010)

Death Note abridged.


----------



## Conker (Apr 29, 2010)

Usarise said:


> and i loved Code Geass!    Suzaku or LeLouche?


Sort of a complicated question. The story followed LeLouche and so Suzaku showed up and started fucking things up for him.

So, for most of it, I was against Suzaku because he was annoying LeLouche who I wanted to win.

But, when all is said and done, Suzaku is probably the better character.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 29, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> -cries-


Light Yagami FTW  
I cosplayed him to an anime con with my GF as Misa and another friend as L ^_^ 



8-bit said:


> Death Note abridged.


Hillarious.


----------



## Yaril47 (Apr 29, 2010)

GummyBear said:


> Yaoi. :3




Yaoi for you, Yuri for me.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 29, 2010)

Usarise said:


> then its not anime... its manga.



I'm not a weaboo.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 29, 2010)

Conker said:


> Sort of a complicated question. The story followed LeLouche and so Suzaku showed up and started fucking things up for him.
> 
> So, for most of it, I was against Suzaku because he was annoying LeLouche who I wanted to win.
> 
> But, when all is said and done, Suzaku is probably the better character.


 yeah i know its a bit of a complicated question.... but its because of the fan war between the two....

I wanted LeLouche to win too so i didnt like Suzaku either ^_^


----------



## Usarise (Apr 29, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I'm not a weaboo.


 Dont have to be a weaboo to know the difference between anime and manga >.>


----------



## Aleu (Apr 29, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Light Yagami FTW
> I cosplayed him to an anime con with my GF as Misa and another friend as L ^_^
> 
> 
> Hillarious.



God I hated Misa. I LOVE cosplaying as Mello. The vest and leather pants are just so god damn comfortable...plus I look sexier in them ;3

Yu-gi-oh abridged is the only good abridged.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 29, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> God I hated Misa. I LOVE cosplaying as Mello. The vest and leather pants are just so god damn comfortable...plus I look sexier in them ;3
> 
> Yu-gi-oh abridged is the only good abridged.


Screw you.  I loved Misa-Misa!    She was awesome!
and lol....crossplay     it only works for females....>.>

Lil' Kuriboh :3


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 29, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Hillarious.



lol. "Excuse me, WHO has diabetes!?"


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 29, 2010)

Misa is annoying as hell, but I want her wardrobe.


----------



## Yaril47 (Apr 29, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> It's kind of weird since most people think of, you know, Disney and Looney Tunes when anthropomorphic animals are brought up. Discuss.




I remember watching Disney and Looney Tunes when I was a kid, but now when I look back at it, it's all anthropomorphic art; so you could say I loved furries ever since I was a kid, but never realized it until a couple years ago.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 29, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Screw you.  I loved Misa-Misa!    She was awesome!
> and lol....crossplay     it only works for females....>.>
> 
> Lil' Kuriboh :3



She is an over-obsessed slut. Her voice was grating in both japanese AND english. I was hoping Light would kill her but he didn't. God dammit. At least she did the world a favor and killed herself but we didn't get to see it >=[

correction: It only works for females that fit the body type. I've seen too many obese fan girls playing as L or Mello etc and that just pisses me off.

that and Naruto abridged abridged.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 29, 2010)

Molly said:


> Misa is annoying as hell, but I want her wardrobe.



she barely wore clothes at all, just go to Hot Topic and get the frilly bras.


----------



## Bir (Apr 29, 2010)

I don't like anime. : / Way too much drama.

I LOVE me some western cartoons, though. Cartoon network, the /old/ Disney channel, the /old/ nickelodeon.... XD Yeah.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 29, 2010)

get your damn animes outa my FAF! >=[


----------



## Aleu (Apr 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> get your damn animes outa my FAF! >=[



....you actually want to claim FAF as your own? Think looong and hard about this.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 29, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> ....you actually want to claim FAF as your own? Think looong and hard about this.


When you say "long and hard" all I can think of is "penis" so I guess I'm perfect for it. :V


----------



## Aleu (Apr 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> When you say "long and hard" all I can think of is "penis" so I guess I'm perfect for it. :V



you talking about Scotty's? Cuz I know it's not yours :V


----------



## Mentova (Apr 29, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> you talking about Scotty's? Cuz I know it's not yours :V


Everyone knows that scotty doesn't actually have a penis.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 29, 2010)

Oh-ho, Is funny cause it's not true! (Catch the reference for 2 cookies!)

Lol, HK you almost ninja posted me into a world of lulz.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 29, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Oh-ho, Is funny cause it's not true! (Catch the reference for 2 cookies!)
> 
> Lol, HK you almost ninja posted me into a world of lulz.


But you don't have a penis.


----------



## Icky (Apr 29, 2010)

Alright guys, I don't know what's going on, because I'm pretty sure we're not talking anime anymore, but we're making fun of HK and I want in >:[


----------



## Aleu (Apr 29, 2010)

it's funny because when this was about anime only like 3 people were here. Now that a penis is mentioned there's 10 people here.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 29, 2010)

Well I went to say "Oh-ho is funny cause it's true" to what Aleu said but HK then posted "But scotty doesn't have a penis" and I posted right as he did so I quickly edited it to "FuCK!" then changed it to what I have now.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 29, 2010)

I dont like cartoon anime.

I just like realistic anime.

like Knightrider :V


----------



## Aleu (Apr 29, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well I went to say "Oh-ho is funny cause it's true" to what Aleu said but HK then posted "But scotty doesn't have a penis" and I posted right as he did so I quickly edited it to "FuCK!" then changed it to what I have now.



I saw it :3

the post...not your apparently nonexistent penis.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 29, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I saw it :3
> 
> the post...not your apparently nonexistent penis.



Lulz, if it were nonexistent then how would you see it....


----------



## Weebz (Apr 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> When you say "long and hard" all I can think of is "penis" so I guess I'm perfect for it. :V


I just about choked on my water when I saw this XD

Anyways, relating to this, I never really like the Western style. It just never went well for me. As for Anime/Manga, I really liked. Especially Ghost In The Shell...


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 29, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Lulz, if it were nonexistent then how would you see it....



GHOST PENIS


----------



## Aleu (Apr 29, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Lulz, if it were nonexistent then how would you see it....



...my vision is augmented.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 29, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> GHOST PENIS



At least it's not an anti-penis. I'd shit myself if I did.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 29, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> At least it's not an anti-penis. I'd shit myself if I did.



dickshitting?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 29, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> At least it's not an anti-penis. I'd shit myself if I did.


Not like it matters as you do not have a penis.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Not like it matters as you do not have a penis.



you're right. I stole it from him. it's mine now.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 29, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> you're right. I stole it from him. it's mine now.



so you have two genitalia now? O_O


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 29, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> so you have two genitalia now? O_O



She has over 9000....and dammit HK I have a penis. How else would I paw myself to such an extent to keep me near-permanently fappy-happy lol


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 29, 2010)

I don't get the Deathnote appeal.
It's all angsty wrist-slitter bullshit.
_"WERE SO DEEP AN DARK AND HARDKOAR!!~."_

It's worse on the angst than Fullmetal Alchemist.
But FMA was actual tolerable for its interesting story.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 29, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> She has over 9000....and dammit HK I have a penis. How else would I paw myself to such an extent to keep me near-permanently fappy-happy lol



you disintegrated it.



Vaelarsa said:


> I don't get the Deathnote appeal.
> *It's all angsty wrist-slitter bullshit*.
> _"WERE SO DEEP AN DARK AND HARDKOAR!!~."_
> 
> ...



...WHAT?!?! HOW in the name of anything is DN ANY of that?
I didn't read much of FMA so idk bout that.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 29, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> She has over 9000....and dammit HK I have a penis. How else would I paw myself to such an extent to keep me near-permanently fappy-happy lol



oh you know I do. ;3


----------



## Mentova (Apr 29, 2010)

Anyone wanna yiff


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Anyone wanna yiff


----------



## Mentova (Apr 29, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


>


Your sig is from a porn pic isn't it?


----------



## Aleu (Apr 29, 2010)

O_O


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 29, 2010)

No....it's from Tanidareal's gallery. She rarely does porn, more cute art ^^

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/tanidareal


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 30, 2010)

Hm... I am _not_ an otaku. Nor a weaboo - but I love trolling them for some reason.
I have convention and years of experience in the subject, and I must say that still, japanese cartoons(Anime PFFT) > American cartoons. Same for Japanese memes > American memes - but not in Japanese memes < International memes.

Furry and anime? Fine. Cartoons and furry? Fine - but I'm not a fan of it. I despise overuse of furry things. Even midterm use can make me angry.
I suggest everybody to quit /b/ and move to nicovideo.jp even though nobody except weaboos that reached their destination know. 
/b/ might be funny, but it's filled with porn - not cool.

Weaboos do not equal furfags either.
Let me show you something..


----------



## Satoshi (Apr 30, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> furries ruined wolf's rain for me,
> and i used to love loveless until faggots ruined it >:C
> 
> i'm disappointed that you didn't mention trigun or cowboy bebop though.



Loveless is full of pedo-loving. 
But weeaboos tend to realize that.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 30, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Hm... I am _not_ an otaku. Nor a weaboo - but I love trolling them for some reason.
> I have convention and years of experience in the subject, and I must say that still, japanese cartoons(Anime PFFT) > American cartoons. Same for Japanese memes > American memes - but not in Japanese memes < International memes.
> 
> Furry and anime? Fine. Cartoons and furry? Fine - but I'm not a fan of it. I despise overuse of furry things. Even midterm use can make me angry.
> ...



/x/ is the new /b/
also I 4-ch.net


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Apr 30, 2010)

I actually want to make an anime and furry con in my town. I just figure that more people will show up if I mention both (maybe not at the same time)


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 30, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> /x/ is the new /b/
> also I 4-ch.net



I SAID NO BEA

what is /x/

I usually go to /a/ or /c/ and if I could /i/


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 30, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I SAID NO BEA
> 
> what is /x/
> 
> I usually go to /a/ or /c/ and if I could /i/




/x/ is paranormal. I also browse /an/ for animal gore.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 30, 2010)

Steel_Wolf said:


> I actually want to make an anime and furry con in my town. I just figure that more people will show up if I mention both (maybe not at the same time)


Just do an anime con, furs will still come just dressed in cosplay instead in fursuits (knows about 20 Furs that go to Megacon)


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Apr 30, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> Just do an anime con, furs will still come just dressed in cosplay instead in fursuits (knows about 20 Furs that go to Megacon)



okay, thanks


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 30, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> Just do an anime con, furs will still come just dressed in cosplay instead in fursuits (knows about 20 Furs that go to Megacon)



I might go to dragoncon...


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 30, 2010)

-clings to comicon and skuttles away-


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 30, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> -clings to comicon and skuttles away-
















​


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 30, 2010)

I get sexier every time.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 30, 2010)

Whoa what did I miss?


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 30, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I get sexier every time.



;3 yes you do.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 30, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> /x/ is paranormal. I also browse /an/ for animal gore.



Yeah I just remembered about /x/ I visited it today about 30 minutes ago was so HNNNNNNG. Though truly I visit more /a/ /c/ and also, do NOT talk about /b/.

Do NOT (want)


----------



## Vriska (Apr 30, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Hmmm maybe this has something to do with people liking japanese cartoons more....
> American Cartoons:
> 
> 
> Japanese Cartoons:


Leave my favorite American show out of this.



CynicalCirno said:


> Yeah I just remembered about /x/ I visited  it today about 30 minutes ago was so HNNNNNNG. Though truly I visit more  /a/ /c/ and also, do NOT talk about /b/.
> 
> Do NOT (want)



I'm the local female /b/tard. :U


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 30, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Hmmm maybe this has something to do with people liking japanese cartoons more....
> American Cartoons:
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, the above looks more mature. That overly fetishistic use of blood and violence on the picture below makes me wonder if the anime was written by a 13-year old girl who thinks she's so hardcore for using blood and gore. Because of this, I will never watch Elfen Lied.



Zrcalo said:


> western cartoons are shitty to use as sex objects.
> 
> 1) they're not very realistic
> 
> ...


Oh, I know of too many people who want to sexualize children's cartoons.

And those complaints are understandable. I just find anime to be very boring and I hardly ever feel like I'm being treated like an adult when watching it, everything is usually so cutesy-looking with big-eyed girls and even if there is a plot, it's almost always shit. Of course, there are some animes I like because the lazy plot has been compensated with major awesomeness, like Fist of the North Star.

This may sound strange, but I don't like the fact that most animes consist of one big plotline. You see, you can't turn on an anime and watch it from the middle, you gotta start at the beginning and watch every single episode.

With most cartoons, you can start anywhere you want and it won't matter.

Besides, almost every anime ever is just an animated version of the mangas they're based on. How fucking lazy is that, do your own thing instead of just coloring and animating the manga. When I watch a movie based on a book or comic book, I still want to be surprised. You don't see cartoons based on american comic books ripping off the comic panel by panel.


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Apr 30, 2010)

Interesting enough there was a actual magazine that covered both the furry and anime world. It was called 'Furtype' it lasted for 3 issues and vanished without a trace. Anyone who has either a copy of the actual magazine or is willing to send me scanned copies PLEASE PM ME!!!


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 30, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I might go to dragoncon...


Amazing its doesnt actually involve dragons :V


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 30, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Besides, almost every anime ever is just an animated version of the mangas they're based on. How fucking lazy is that, do your own thing instead of just coloring and animating the manga. When I watch a movie based on a book or comic book, I still want to be surprised. You don't see cartoons based on american comic books ripping off the comic panel by panel.



Full Metal Alchemist (the first one) Broke off from the manga cause they were getting ahead of it and went on with their own stuff. the new one FMA:Brotherhood is following the Manga a lil plot wise


----------



## Conker (Apr 30, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Actually, the above looks more mature. That overly fetishistic use of blood and violence on the picture below makes me wonder if the anime was written by a 13-year old girl who thinks she's so hardcore for using blood and gore. Because of this, I will never watch Elfen Lied.


Funny you should mention this, because when you read the Elfen Lied manga you do get that vibe about 3/4's of the way in. It starts off good and then kinda turns to "trying too hard"

The anime, however, is excellent and one of the two series of anime I legally own on DVD


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 30, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> you mean stop watching 99% of anime.
> 
> cowboy bebop is all that's different.


cant believe no1 said trigun yet 



Bir said:


> I LOVE me some western cartoons, though. Cartoon network, the /old/ Disney channel, the /old/ nickelodeon.... XD Yeah.


fuck yes those were the days



Scotty1700 said:


>


 scotty you win free corndogs for life and my approval

and possibly my love


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 30, 2010)

Yahoo, moar 'hotdogs' to eat! *OMNOMNOMNOMNOM!*


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 30, 2010)

dont get too exited lol


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 30, 2010)

yummynbeefy said:


> dont get too exited lol



Too late...


----------



## OxfordTweed (Apr 30, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Hmmm maybe this has something to do with people liking japanese cartoons more....
> American Cartoons:
> 
> 
> ...



On the other hand,

American Animation:





Japanese Animation:





I like my shows to be intelligent and witty; shows like Futurama and the Venture Bros. I very rarely see this in anime, it seems.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 30, 2010)

Zeddish said:


> On the other hand,
> 
> American Animation:


Maybe it's because I don't watch a lot of adultswim shows in general, but I have no clue what this is or why I should be enthusiastic over it.


----------



## OxfordTweed (Apr 30, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Maybe it's because I don't watch a lot of adultswim shows in general, but I have no clue what this is or why I should be enthusiastic over it.



I was just going for a stylistic comparison, as it seemed like the post I quoted was doing. I've no idea what either of those cartoons they posted are.

In fact, that's the only Adult Swim cartoon I watch.

It's really the only cartoon I watch at all, actually.


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 30, 2010)

Zeddish said:


> On the other hand,
> 
> American Animation:
> 
> ...


funny cuz i think both those shows are lame

south park is pretty goddamn funny though

also u guys are comparing the best of one world with meh of another so OBVIOUSLY anime/western animation is going to look better (whatever side your on i prefer anime personally)



Scotty1700 said:


> Too late...


oh well that explains EVERYTHING!

but thanks


----------



## Seas (May 1, 2010)

I don't like the majority of neither western or eastern cartoons/animations.
I am much more influenced by western fantasy and sci-fi movies, games, and novels.


----------



## Taralack (May 1, 2010)

And then there's...

Western animation:





Japanese animation:





lol idk


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 1, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> I'm the local female /b/tard. :U



One girl per internets
Prove you are female

Also, nobody is more memetastic than me on my forums, even with /b/. I don't explore /b/ that often, if at all, but I think it is filled with tits and rule 34 together with some rather funny sayings. Still, I say GO TO NND!!! Worthes three billion yen more than /b/. I admire 4chan a lot, but it doesn't seem to get that experience.

Well after all the blabber talking I think I'd go to your favorite place, /cake/ on 7chan.


----------



## yummynbeefy (May 1, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> And then there's...
> 
> Western animation:
> 
> ...


avatar is pretty good though its one of the few legit western cartoons thats still on today imo


----------



## south syde dobe (May 1, 2010)

yummynbeefy said:


> avatar is pretty good though its one of the few legit western cartoons thats still on today imo


 
I agree with this post^


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 1, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> And then there's...
> 
> Western animation:


Avatar doesn't count because it's ripping off anime.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 1, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> And then there's...
> 
> Western animation:


:V which have influences on anime you forget


----------



## OxfordTweed (May 1, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> :V which have influences on anime you forget



lol I think that was their point.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 1, 2010)

Redregon said:


> in b4 weeabo rant on how western culture is shitty and eastern culture is AWESOMME!
> 
> but yeah, i'll admit i had some influence from eastern styles of art... Sailor moon was my bitch back in the day. not because of anything like it being better than western (though, most western animation tended to be overly cartoony save for a few gems) but that it was something different and the story (serialized storytelling) was almost addicting.
> 
> ...


I leik teh western culture and took japanese for 3 years....  I find eastern culture to be far too focused on collectivist mentality for my liking.  Individualism FTW!


----------



## Riptor (May 2, 2010)

Honestly, I've always preferred western animation, and I think I was somehow conditioned so. See, every time I think of western animation, I think of Swat Kats, Batman, and such, stuff I looked forward to watching in the best years of my life. And when I think of anime, I think of the mainstream stuff like DBZ and Sailor Moon that I hated, but had to watch anyway because there was literally nothing else to do. Stuff like Bleach and Inuyasha looks pretty shitty to me, too. 

There is this one anime I've been watching on one of my friend's streams called Detective Conan, though. For some reason, I've been pretty addicted to that lately. Maybe it's the fact that it's about solving mysteries and not a bunch of super-powered pretty boys farting around. I also like how it's a little more episodic in nature, instead of having a bunch of continuity to memorize.


----------



## Ariosto (May 2, 2010)

Riptor said:


> Honestly, I've always preferred western animation, and I think I was somehow conditioned so. See, every time I think of western animation, I think of Swat Kats, Batman, and such, stuff I looked forward to watching in the best years of my life. *And when I think of anime, I think of the mainstream stuff like DBZ and Sailor Moon that I hated*, but had to watch anyway because there was literally nothing else to do. Stuff like Bleach and Inuyasha looks pretty shitty to me, too.
> 
> There is this one anime I've been watching on one of my friend's streams called Detective Conan, though. For some reason, I've been pretty addicted to that lately. Maybe it's the fact that it's about solving mysteries and not a bunch of super-powered pretty boys farting around. I also like how it's a little more episodic in nature, instead of having a bunch of continuity to memorize.


 
That's probably because you have not seen many anime outside the mainstream. There are mnay other series that one could call as creative and even philosophycal.

I'd recommend *Angel's Egg*, *Aria, anything made by Satoshi Kon*, and *Princess Tutu*.

On another note, it's funny how both fandoms are similar, yet prone to misunderstanding each other.

Anime fans think that furries consist solely of perverts and furries think anime fans consist solely of weaboos. What does that mean?


----------



## Riptor (May 2, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> That's probably because you have not seen many anime outside the mainstream. There are mnay other series that one could call as creative and even philosophycal.



Actually, that reminds me of another reason I can't really get into anime. A lot of the anime I hear of usually sounds like it's trying really hard to sound deep, but it usually comes off as pretentious and annoying, like, say, Evangelion. Honestly, even though sometimes I'm probably too quick to call something 'pretentious', that's always been one of my big pet peeves when somebody tries to prove how smart they are with their project. I

I'm probably only saying that because I haven't seen enough that doesn't do that kind of thing, but if it's not something that shows up on network TV, that's usually what else I come upon.



> On another note, it's funny how both fandoms are similar, yet prone to misunderstanding each other.


I'm pretty sure there's a lot of crossing over with the two fandoms, too. Example: catgirls. Sure, they have more human features, depending on who draws them, but isn't the animal part of them (like the ears and the more animal habits some of them have) the main reason they have so many fans?


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (May 2, 2010)

I used to like Bleach until I figured out that the main character has no adequately explained motives and will either win every fight he gets in to, or [on a rare occassion] get mortally injured and somehow survive.
Once I learned what a Mary Sue was, I stopped watching anime altogether.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 2, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> That's probably because you have not seen many anime outside the mainstream. There are mnay other series that one could call as creative and even philosophycal.


I've personally seen a lot of anime, mainstream and otherwise, and almost every single one was bad (my least favorite anime ever would be Full Metal Panic). The ones I like are generally the ones with no plot. Not sure why, I guess it's just that I think anime always fails at telling a story, so I'm more drawn to anime that relies more on violence and stuff like that (real violence, not the kind you see in DBZ). I highly recommend New Getter Robo for this.


----------



## kyle19 (May 2, 2010)

The only thing I've really gotten out of this thread is a bunch of animes to watch.
And Japan will keep making anime with bad plots because Americans will watch it.


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> The only thing I've really gotten out of this thread is a bunch of animes to watch.
> And Japan will keep making anime with bad plots because Americans will watch it.


The good anime stays in Japan, either that or gets buried under the hype of other anime coming to America


----------



## Verin Asper (May 2, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> The only thing I've really gotten out of this thread is a bunch of animes to watch.
> And Japan will keep making anime with bad plots because Americans will watch it.


dont you know all the good anime NEVER come to america, they stay untranslated and stay over there. BRB watching the original Sailor moon


----------



## kyle19 (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> The good anime stays in Japan, either that or gets buried under the hype of other anime coming to America



That's why I have to torrent most of my anime, since it is in Japanese and has fansubs.


----------



## Usarise (May 2, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> dont you know all the good anime NEVER come to america, they stay untranslated and stay over there. BRB watching the original Sailor moon


Speaking of good animes staying in japan..... when is the Haruhi movie gonna be translated or subbed or SOMETHING?


----------



## Verin Asper (May 2, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Speaking of good animes staying in japan..... when is the Haruhi movie gonna be translated or subbed or SOMETHING?


NEVER

but I like how theres like an ongoing fissure of Subbed and Dubbed Anime Fans


----------



## kyle19 (May 2, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> dont you know all the good anime NEVER come to america, they stay untranslated and stay over there. BRB watching the original Sailor moon



There's the exception of a few good animes that do make it here, but then those that become popular a diluted with fan fiction and other things.



Usarise said:


> Speaking of good animes staying in japan..... when is the Haruhi movie gonna be translated or subbed or SOMETHING?


Look on anime sites, this is a good one but you have to sign up. Here's the link.


----------



## Usarise (May 2, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> NEVER
> 
> but I like how theres like an ongoing fissure of Subbed and Dubbed Anime Fans


;^;   srsly?



kyle19 said:


> Look on anime sites, this is a good one but you have to sign up. Here's the link.


 ive checked most sites..... no1 has even put the raw online yet.


----------



## kyle19 (May 2, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> NEVER
> 
> but I like how theres like an ongoing fissure of Subbed and Dubbed Anime Fans



Subbed is good, though I prefer my anime to be dubbed so I can do other things as well. But they have to be well done so nothings lost in translation, and the voices have to match their characters. A few good dubs I can think of are Black Lagoon, Trigun, and Samurai 7.



Usarise said:


> ive checked most sites..... no1 has even put the raw online  yet.



When did the movie come out?


----------



## Verin Asper (May 2, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> There's the exception of a few good animes that do make it here, but then those that become popular a diluted with fan fiction and other things.


and dont forget the censoring




and oh we have 4Kids doing some dubbing of our stuff
brb gonna go to some Sonic Forum and rage how 4kids Sonic X VA's are now our normal VA's in games too


----------



## Usarise (May 2, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> When did the movie come out?


Feb 6, 2009 



Crysix Corps said:


> and dont forget the censoring
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 oh how i love the censoring!     They take away all my boobies and asses.... 

and OMG I LUV ONE PIECE'S DUB!


----------



## kyle19 (May 2, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> and dont forget the censoring
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't remember 4kids doing much dubbing other than Pokemon. And the censoring is annoying, it removes some of the humor and cuts the plot line. The only time censoring didn't affect a anime that I know of was Mezzo Forte, since the sex scenes weren't added by the director and added in by the company releasing it.



Usarise said:


> Feb 6, 2009



Keep looking, or give it some more time. I've seen anime from the 80's just being subbed and posted.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 2, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> I don't remember 4kids doing much dubbing other than Pokemon. And the censoring is annoying, it removes some of the humor and cuts the plot line. The only time censoring didn't affect a anime that I know of was Mezzo Forte, since the sex scenes weren't added by the director and added in by the company releasing it.


They also did One Piece (to which fans say is their only good dubbing so far) Sonic X, Shaman king, Yugioh series ect.
They are mostly known for Americanizing stuff they get to Dub as this







thats right, they changed a black character in the Japanese version to white even though his name is black face :V


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 2, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> thats right, they changed a black character in the Japanese version to white even though his name is black face :V


What the fuck...? That is the most goddamned racist thing I have ever seen. Maybe it's just me, but I can tolerate a lot of shit and racial slurs, but actually changing a black guy to a white guy, that's just fucking wrong, man.


----------



## yummynbeefy (May 2, 2010)

4kids cant do anything right when it comes to anime

and yes cencoring is really dumb something i NEVER approve of


----------



## Verin Asper (May 2, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> What the fuck...? That is the most goddamned racist thing I have ever seen. Maybe it's just me, but I can tolerate a lot of shit and racial slurs, but actually changing a black guy to a white guy, that's just fucking wrong, man.


it was racist from the start, Look at those Nig-ga lips :V Now watch every anime that come to america and dubbed by 4kids then now think "maybe that character was black"

it was noticable in Yu-gi-oh, the Japanese version there were no shadow realm, PEOPLE DIED >[


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 2, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> it was racist from the start, Look at those Nig-ga lips :V Now watch every anime that come to america and dubbed by 4kids then now think "maybe that character was black"


True, but while I can laugh at big lips and have a sense of humor about that, I just don't like changing the guy's skin color. They're basically implying that black people are not cool and inappropriate for children. :/


----------



## Usarise (May 2, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> True, but while I can laugh at big lips and have a sense of humor about that, I just don't like changing the guy's skin color. They're basically implying that black people are not cool and inappropriate for children. :/


 I wanna see 4kids dub Black Lagoon...... (Idc that it has one already....i just wanna see their ver.)


----------



## kyle19 (May 2, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I wanna see 4kids dub Black Lagoon...... (Idc that it has one already....i just wanna see their ver.)



Then Revy and Eda would be drinking juice in a church. The words "Darn" and "sorry" would be spoken constantly. Sawyer would be an actual cleaner. And all the violence would be replaced with water gun fights.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 2, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> True, but while I can laugh at big lips and have a sense of humor about that, I just don't like changing the guy's skin color. They're basically implying that black people are not cool and inappropriate for children. :/


its why most folks despise 4 kids, all they do is americanize em, may it be giving them new names, Removing episodes (Pokemon is actually missing some episodes) or as you saw changing their race. I mean when they did Shaman King they had parents saying "Shaman King was still too violent for their child" to which 4Kids pretty much went "wait what?"


----------



## Usarise (May 2, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Then Revy and Eda would be drinking juice in a church. The words "Darn" and "sorry" would be spoken constantly. Sawyer would be an actual cleaner. And all the violence would be replaced with water gun fights.


 hmmm i thought for sure they would get rid of Benny....or make him christian and make Dutch white


----------



## kyle19 (May 2, 2010)

Usarise said:


> hmmm i thought for sure they would get rid of Benny....or make him christian and make Dutch white



Why Benny, all he does is toy with his computer. Hotel Moskau would be removed, Hansel and Gretal wouldn't have died, and the Nazi's wouldn't exist.


----------



## Usarise (May 2, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Why Benny, all he does is toy with his computer. Hotel Moskau would be removed, Hansel and Gretal wouldn't have died, and *the Nazi's wouldn't exist*.


 
[yt]fZcs1SHVbz0[/yt]


----------



## Verin Asper (May 2, 2010)

Usarise said:


> [yt]fZcs1SHVbz0[/yt]


gotta love Disney and their own Censors

"Oh hey we made this as propaganda"


----------



## Atrak (May 3, 2010)




----------



## Kellie Gator (May 3, 2010)

So true, atrakaj... although for some reason I have never seen a big fat male who is into anime, only skinny little emo teenagers.


----------



## CrazyLee (May 3, 2010)

Don't mind me just a weaboo furfag... don't mind me sitting here injecting random japanese into my sentences like a kowai baka...



Crysix Corps said:


> Dont mind me a fur that came over to the furry fandom thru Kemono/Kemonomimi



THIS. I didn't join the fandom because of "OMG SONIC AND BUGS ARE HOT AND I WANT TO FUCK THEM BOTH!!!!" I joined because of A) friends who dragged me into it, B) catgirls/animal girls in the anime fandom.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (May 3, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Am I the only one who's noticed that anime plays a bigger part in this fandom than western cartoons do? anime art style.



weird, iv noticed the complete opposite


----------



## Usarise (May 3, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> So true, atrakaj... although for some reason I have never seen a big fat male who is into anime, only skinny little emo teenagers.


I have..... but hes not _that _fat... hes only 10lbs overweight :V

...and im not a skinny little emo.... ;^;


----------



## CrazyLee (May 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Oh-ho, Is funny cause it's not true! (Catch the reference for 2 cookies!)



The arabic coworker of Peter's from family guy, the one that was just starting to understand sarcasm...

And he actually has a name...


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 3, 2010)

CrazyLee said:


> The arabic coworker of Peter's from family guy, the one that was just starting to understand sarcasm...
> 
> And he actually has a name...



Wiki's wrong, he was in the episode where Peter finds out he's an illegal mexican. He worked for Mr. Puterschmit in that episode and he was claimed to be mexican himself.


----------



## Taralack (May 3, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> weird, iv noticed the complete opposite



I would actually say it's more like 50-50.


----------



## Ikrit (May 3, 2010)

Ginga Densetsu Weed <3


----------



## SirRob (May 3, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> What the fuck...? That is the most goddamned racist thing I have ever seen. Maybe it's just me, but I can tolerate a lot of shit and racial slurs, but actually changing a black guy to a white guy, that's just fucking wrong, man.


I would imagine it would be to prevent people from seeing the show/company as racist. The character itself could've been seen as racist due to his greatly exaggerated lips, so they chose to recolor him. Makes sense to me.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 3, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> it was noticable in Yu-gi-oh, the Japanese version there were no shadow realm, PEOPLE DIED >[



Damn, maybe I would have liked it longer if they didn't change that...


----------



## CrazyLee (May 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Wiki's wrong, he was in the episode where Peter finds out he's an illegal mexican. He worked for Mr. Puterschmit in that episode and he was claimed to be mexican himself.



I thought he was mexican/hispanic too, but the wiki said Arabic...

now where's my damn cookie >(


----------



## Verin Asper (May 4, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Damn, maybe I would have liked it longer if they didn't change that...


Card Duels: ITS SRS BZN, I meanit would be so much cooler knowing "Hey you lose you die"


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (May 4, 2010)

Usually if I like an anime, it's because it has dinosaur-related elements.

The reason I got into Yu-Gi-Oh TCG (and anime by extension) was entirely because I found out they had dinosaurs as an elemental type.

Then it turned out  had to wait a couple of years until enough decent dinosaur-type cards were even released...


----------



## Lazydabear (May 4, 2010)

I do watch Anime doesn't mean I am going to go crazy or married some Pillow plushy that Japanese men are doing which is creepy...


----------



## Verin Asper (May 4, 2010)

BakuryuuTyranno said:


> Usually if I like an anime, it's because it has dinosaur-related elements.
> 
> The reason I got into Yu-Gi-Oh TCG (and anime by extension) was entirely because I found out they had dinosaurs as an elemental type.
> 
> Then it turned out  had to wait a couple of years until enough decent dinosaur-type cards were even released...


.....




thats a real dumb reason to watch anime, and this coming from a person who enjoys watching anime.


----------



## FuyumiAya (May 4, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree... but then again.. I got into Yugioh after finally seeing bakura.
it was always "meh" to me.  Famous, but meh.  and I saw about 10 episodes of it over time.. never saw bakura.. then i randomly see a picture of him on the net and it's like.. OMG.  Now I know every single [BLEEP]ing aspect of Yugioh and Yugioh Duel monsters.  (but NOT the other spin off shows)  I can list episode numbers, voice actors, ..... just.. more or less.. I'm a nutcase for it.. xD  \
Slightly ashamed, though.  Back when Yugioh was reaallly popular, I didn't care for it, but now that I'm.. like... 18 and stuff.. I'm head over heels for it.  I start getting into fads really late.. but then again, I caught this particular one ont he rebound thanks to LK.  He drastically boosted Yugioh's populatity in just 3 years.


....wait.. what is this thread about again?


----------



## Verin Asper (May 5, 2010)

FuyumiAya said:


> I agree... but then again.. I got into Yugioh after finally seeing bakura.
> it was always "meh" to me.  Famous, but meh.  and I saw about 10 episodes of it over time.. never saw bakura.. then i randomly see a picture of him on the net and it's like.. OMG.  Now I know every single [BLEEP]ing aspect of Yugioh and Yugioh Duel monsters.  (but NOT the other spin off shows)  I can list episode numbers, voice actors, ..... just.. more or less.. I'm a nutcase for it.. xD  \
> Slightly ashamed, though.  Back when Yugioh was reaallly popular, I didn't care for it, but now that I'm.. like... 18 and stuff.. I'm head over heels for it.  I start getting into fads really late.. but then again, I caught this particular one ont he rebound thanks to LK.  He drastically boosted Yugioh's populatity in just 3 years.
> 
> ...




I think how Furry Fandom and Anime Fandom seems to ride on the same bus.


I still say anime got us beat in the "Scarred for life" area


----------



## Taralack (May 5, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> Card Duels: ITS SRS BZN, I meanit would be so much cooler knowing "Hey you lose you die"



Let's fight using a CHILDREN'S CARD GAME!!!

(YGO abridged ftw)


----------



## Ames (May 5, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> Let's fight using a CHILDREN'S CARD GAME!!!
> 
> (YGO abridged ftw)



Haha I loved LittleKuriboh's series.  It was amazing.  His Borat impersonation made me laugh so much.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 5, 2010)

CrazyLee said:


> Don't mind me just a weaboo furfag... don't mind me sitting here injecting random japanese into my sentences like a kowai baka...
> 
> 
> 
> THIS. I didn't join the fandom because of "OMG SONIC AND BUGS ARE HOT AND I WANT TO FUCK THEM BOTH!!!!" I joined because of A) friends who dragged me into it, B) catgirls/animal girls in the anime fandom.


True, you joined the fandom because "OMG I WANT TO FUCK THE GIRLS IN TOKYO MEW MEW!!!!" It's just as dignifying, really.



ChickO'Dee said:


> weird, iv noticed the complete opposite


I guess people just notice things they hate more easily than things I like.



lazyredhead said:


> Ginga Densetsu Weed <3


No.

It was a fucking shit sequel to Ginga: Nagareboshi Gin/Silver Fang. Weed is a god damn pussy for not wanting to kill anyone one when he's a fucking wild dog. And the ending is by all means retarded. Because


Spoiler



Weed tells his father is killing is wrong and they should not kill the bad guy. it'd make for a good message if it wasn't for the fact that the villain gets struck down by lightning in the worst case of Deus Ex Machina in history. So apparently he was going to die anyway.

So killing is a good thing, in the end, because god smited down the villain.



What a fucking piece of shit, the original series was much better.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 5, 2010)

HEY GUYS, YOU WANNA SEE PIKACHU'S RAEP FACE?!!!


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 5, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> HEY GUYS, YOU WANNA SEE PIKACHU'S RAEP FACE?!!!


I've seen enough Pikachu rape on the internets, thank you very much. My head hurts just thinking about it.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 5, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I've seen enough Pikachu rape on the internets, thank you very much. My head hurts just thinking about it.


 
lol xD


----------



## OggyWolf (May 5, 2010)

IN southern California the Anime and Furry fandoms are quite close. we even share some of the same staff for conventions. I know some local furs that go to cosplay gatherings and some cosplayers that come to Califur. :3


----------



## Verin Asper (May 5, 2010)

OggyWolf said:


> IN southern California the Anime and Furry fandoms are quite close. we even share some of the same staff for conventions. I know some local furs that go to cosplay gatherings and some cosplayers that come to Califur. :3


IN Florida its mostly anime conventions that even furs participate at.


----------



## Zseliq (May 5, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> Let's fight using a CHILDREN'S CARD GAME!!!
> 
> (YGO abridged ftw)



lol but I've already done that.


----------



## Slyck (May 7, 2010)

This sums up anime nicely.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 7, 2010)

Slyck said:


> This sums up New anime nicely.



Fix'd


----------



## Usarise (May 7, 2010)

Slyck said:


> This sums up anime nicely.


 OMG Y U DO THAT?  I LUV NARUTO! ESPICIALLY THE ENGLISH DUB ON DISNEY CHANNEL!


----------



## Slyck (May 7, 2010)

Usarise said:


> OMG Y U DO THAT?  I LUV NARUTO! ESPICIALLY THE ENGLISH DUB ON DISNEY CHANNEL!



Desu.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 7, 2010)

Naruto fails HORRIBLY.

Fuck ninjas....except Unsilenced, I can stand him.


----------



## Willow (May 7, 2010)

Usarise said:


> OMG Y U DO THAT?  I LUV NARUTO! ESPICIALLY THE ENGLISH DUB ON DISNEY CHANNEL!


I'm so glad I don't have Disney XD on my TV, so I don't have the option to watch Shippuden, thank god

I'd probably be very angry with my self for even having the channel

Besides, I'd rather watch Brotherhood on Adult Swim


----------



## Slyck (May 7, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> What the fuck...? That is the most goddamned racist thing I have ever seen. Maybe it's just me, but I can tolerate a lot of shit and racial slurs, but actually changing a black guy to a white guy, that's just fucking wrong, man.



Uh... But fox did it! (see logo) That means that it's completely correct, balenced, and fair. What? It's not? GET OUT OF MY HEAD YOU LIBERAL LALALALALA

Also, I think anime should be done away with. I think it is quite well, I can't say. Pointless, I think, but even I can put something from an anime into my posts once in a while. Desu.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 8, 2010)

Slyck said:


> Uh... But fox did it! (see logo) That means that it's completely correct, balenced, and fair. What? It's not? GET OUT OF MY HEAD YOU LIBERAL LALALALALA
> 
> Also, I think anime should be done away with. I think it is quite well, I can't say. Pointless, I think, but even I can put something from an anime into my posts once in a while. Desu.


Correction: 4kids did it
if fox did it they would of kept him black


----------



## Vatz (May 9, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> It's kind of weird since most people think of, you know, Disney and Looney Tunes when anthropomorphic animals are brought up. Discuss.


 

The cartoons that come to mind for me are more along the lines of...well...nothing. Try taking Tom Clancy books and turning them into animated features. That's what comes to mind. With *good* Western animation.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 9, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Almost every furry artist out there (or at least every furry artist I know of) has been greatly influenced by the anime art style.
> 
> It's kind of weird since most people think of, you know, Disney and Looney Tunes when anthropomorphic animals are brought up. Discuss.


 
It's the superior attention to detail.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 9, 2010)

Vatz said:


> The cartoons that come to mind for me are more along the lines of...well...nothing. Try taking Tom Clancy books and turning them into animated features. That's what comes to mind. With *good* Western animation.


What in the ever-loving fuck would be the point of taking Tom Clancy books and animating them. That's like turning Halo into an anime. o_o

Oh wait.



Kit H. Ruppell said:


> It's the superior attention to detail.


Please elaborate, because to me it seems like it's more about the panty shots and the weird triangular faces.


----------



## JoeStrike (May 9, 2010)

I hate these l=o=o=o=n=g threads because who has time to read every post? I might miss something cool or advance a theory that has already been beaten into the ground...

That said, while I've always been a selective fan of anime (the early imports - Astroboy, etc., & later Miyazaki, Akira), WB & Disney animation is what really turned me furry. Kimba was a seminal (no snickering kids, look it up) anime/furry crossover - but because of its limited animation & character designs it didn't interest me as much as good old, animated on 'ones' American cartoons.



Zrcalo said:


> who wants to sexualize a children's cartoon



95% of furry artists?


----------



## Slyck (May 9, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> Correction: 4kids did it
> if fox did it they would of kept him black



Logo sez foxbox.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 9, 2010)

Slyck said:


> Logo sez foxbox.


Fox is the station, the ones who did teh dubbing is 4kids
and Foxbox was basically nothing but 4kids shows


----------

